# Google- Is gluten-free hassle free? - Highland News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Is gluten-free hassle free?**Highland News*It affects one per cent of the population and on average it takes 13 years to get diagnosed with many people being initially misdiagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). THE one thing you become very good at when taking the gluten-free challenge *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

